# denkall test 400



## themoreyouknow (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a vial of denkall test 400, it looks legit from everything i read. But people are saying they went out of business awhile ago, so could it be fake?


----------



## K1 (Jun 27, 2010)

IP owns the DK line now and produces a very legit T400...If you got it from him or one of his remailers, you are good to go.....


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 2, 2010)

themoreyouknow said:


> I have a vial of denkall test 400, it looks legit from everything i read. But people are saying they went out of business awhile ago, so could it be fake?



It comes out of Asia now.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2012)

Any picture? Still the yellow /black label? Friend had some and it hurt so bad he gave it to me and it was great.


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

Obviously its a blend, right? Whats the blend?


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 13, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Obviously its a blend, right? Whats the blend?



IPGear offers it. Here is the breakdown and a pic.

DK T400:
Prop 25mg
Enan 188mg
CYP 187mg


----------



## Brawn (Nov 13, 2012)

I have used this product from IPG very potent stuff!! They also offer it in a 25ml vial as well which is great!


----------



## Teddy122383 (Feb 17, 2013)

why add the 25mg prop to the formula ? how does it benefit? most will only inject twice a week n the 25mg prop would cause an imbalance IMO can anyone explain?


----------

